# Standing VS. Seated Military Press



## -vulcano- (Aug 16, 2006)

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2006)

standing....feels more natural and puts less pressure on the spine then when seated.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2006)

Standing. Seated really hurts my back, and its more difficult to keep balance on the bench for some reason.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Standing BB, seated DB's.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 16, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Standing BB, seated DB's.



same here


I have been under the impression that standing military press or push presses really work ur core to stabilize, thus why I have adopted them.  

BTW 

Push press is by far one of new favorite exercises.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 16, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Standing BB, seated DB's.



ditto.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 16, 2006)

stading bb, seated db


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 16, 2006)

i do seated but with no back support... you guys think i should start doing standing military presses?? My back dont really hurt but i'd rather to anythign with no back support to use more of my core muscles and stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> i do seated but with no back support... you guys think i should start doing standing military presses?? My back dont really hurt but i'd rather to anythign with no back support to use more of my core muscles and stuff.




excellent!  so if something goes south, the weight gets to heavy, you lean back and there is no support and you are seated so you don't have your hips to support you either!  Sounds brilliant.  any other pearls of wisdom you can offer up this evening?


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 16, 2006)

seated all the time for me....it helps me isolate better.


----------



## westb51 (Aug 16, 2006)

seated


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Standing no doubt.  I have always preferred them that way, even before I learned reasons why it is better to do them standing.


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 17, 2006)

Standing...more of a full upper body pressing move than seated.


----------



## Focus (Aug 17, 2006)

Standing is more beneficial I'd say... core movements are always best


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I do BB, DB and unilateral DB all standing.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> excellent!  so if something goes south, the weight gets to heavy, you lean back and there is no support and you are seated so you don't have your hips to support you either!  Sounds brilliant.  any other pearls of wisdom you can offer up this evening?




wtf, i just said what I did and why i do it, and asked if i should do it the other way? Whats your reason for your smartass remark?


----------



## kenwood (Aug 18, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> wtf, i just said what I did and why i do it, and asked if i should do it the other way? Whats your reason for your smartass remark?



lmfao   that was pretty funny P. i think he means do it another way so you don't injure yourself


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> wtf, i just said what I did and why i do it, and asked if i should do it the other way? Whats your reason for your smartass remark?



because I am a smartass.  that is what i do...i bust chops.  :shurg:


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 18, 2006)

P-funk said:


> because I am a smartass. that is what i do...i bust chops. :shurg:


Instead of P-Funk, maybe it should be P-Chops....Or pork chops.. 

Like most Mod's they have so many friends, whats wrong with one enemy. You tell them all off Mr. Funk and if you need help, I the president will call on all my Troops to come to your rescue... 

President Toughy


----------

